# January 2012 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you jumped the gun by 6 hours there?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I think you jumped the gun by 6 hours there?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

\


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

You need to polish up more.

Feel free to ignore me... just thoughts... but...

I get very frustrated clicking on your posts, because the promise is always so much.

For one reason, too many pics in a single post spoils the journey. Do One at a time.

Another reason is that you obviously observe a bigger picture, but just miss to show it to others by a Millimeter.

I appreciate where you're coming from. Appreciate your 'snap happy' approach, but it annoys me that you're not prepared to give more time and consideration to photographs that could be much, much more.

Think a bit more.


----------



## Celt (Jan 1, 2012)

but to us lesser mortals - they are great pics


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You need to polish up more.
> 
> Feel free to ignore me... just thoughts... but...
> 
> ...



That sounds like good advice, but I'm not getting it.

I haven't been here  for four months, so there's some catching up to do. I can't be bothered posting one at a time - the cocktease theory of artistic expression.

I like each and every one of the photos I post here or on flickr. Each one is a result of editing from a much larger photographic stock in-camera, if you get my meaning. Each is considered and edited to taste.

A number have been featured in Flickr Explore, and in various on line and print journals.

There's no question that the technical side could use polishing. I don't have an expensive DSLR. I'd love a Hasselblad. I'd love to have a good analog camera again.

In the meantime, though, I'm relatively pleased with the things I've done; as I'm sure you are with your artistic output. And in the final analysis, I make photographs to please myself. And I wouldn't share them if I wasn't pleased.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

OK 

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK
> 
> Keep on keeping on!



Why not put up some more of your paintings?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Why not put up some more of your paintings?



I'm selling them before I finish these days, which is good. However, I don't have the same confidence about my paintings as I do about my photographs. I see my paintings as beginners stuff, I see my photographs as 40 years of learning, yet, no-one gets them 

The thread I posted about my mates paintings is something I would like to get close to, but he's put a lifetime into it. I don't have another lifetime. However... here's a seasonal thing...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm selling them before I finish these days, which is good. However, I don't have the same confidence about my paintings as I do about my photographs. I see my paintings as beginners stuff, I see my photographs as 40 years of learning, yet, no-one gets them
> 
> The thread I posted about my mates paintings is something I would like to get close to, but he's put a lifetime into it. I don't have another lifetime. However... here's a seasonal thing...
> 
> View attachment 15726



I like that. It has a subtlety that imo was lacking in some of the earlier things I've seen. Just my opinion, though.

Where are your photos to be found?


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 1, 2012)

New Year Fireworks by RoyReed, on Flickr




New Year Fireworks by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## pogofish (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> New Year Fireworks by RoyReed, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are good.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 4, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Those are good.


Thanks - I was quite pleased considering they were 2 sec exposures hand held.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Jan 4, 2012)

Like the last 2 JC


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Like the last 2 JC


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2012)

Shot in near-pitch black with a Halfords torch:






The focus was too much in the foreground so I deliberately blurred it. Going to go back and try that again for a sharper shot at some point.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 16, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Shot in near-pitch black with a Halfords torch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61808487@N00/6715807367/


----------



## mauvais (Jan 17, 2012)

I went outside again! Twice in a year!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Jan 21, 2012)

More light painting:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2012)

Top of the range digital compact in action - composted in Photoscape


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2012)

Hard to believe it was a digital photo taken in Porthmadog North Wales last year!





















Motorbike was taken with Soviet Kiev 4am camera!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are two photographs that I took inside Blackpool Winter Gardens.











As usual if you want the 18megapixel images you can get them from my deviant art account here for free:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------

